# Potato scallops - carbs



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 29, 2012)

*Chip Shop Potato Scallops - carbs*

Does anyone know how many grams of carbs there would be in one chip shop potato scallop?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 29, 2012)

Gill, all you have to do is put your request in google 
http://www.fatsecret.com/Diary.aspx?pa=fjrd&rid=946951


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 29, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Gill, all you have to do is put your request in google
> http://www.fatsecret.com/Diary.aspx?pa=fjrd&rid=946951




Thank you  ! 27.3g of carbs in one chip shop potato scallop.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> Thank you  ! 27.3g of carbs in one chip shop potato scallop.



That's a lot!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 29, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> Thank you  ! 27.3g of carbs in one chip shop potato scallop.



Do they weigh 100gms  That serving size was for 100g not one scallop.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 29, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Do they weigh 100gms  That serving size was for 100g not one scallop.




One scollop on the scales weighs about 80gms  .


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2012)

OMG - Tinned roe and a couple of scollops ........ and some batter bits .......


dribble .......


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 30, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> One scollop on the scales weighs about 80gms  .



Well that's almost 22 carbs which is 1/2 a unit of insulin difference to many. Perhaps some of your hypos are due to not being to accurate with the carb counting!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 30, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Perhaps some of your hypos are due to not being to accurate with the carb counting!




I had 2 potato scallops    and 4u of QA insulin

Levels after tea:
19:03pm - *7.9* - 4u QA with tea
20:22pm - *6.5* - aft tea
21:19pm - *6.7* - aft tea
22:51pm - *5.2* - bed


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> I had 2 potato scallops    and 4u of QA insulin
> 
> Levels after tea:
> 19:03pm - *7.9* - 4u QA with tea
> ...



Good numbers! Did you have anything before bed, as you were only 5.2? I probably would if 5.2 at just under 4 hours post-injection, as novorapid can last 5 hours for me, so would have expected to fall maybe a further 1.5 mmol/l by midnight (on your timings above).


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Good numbers! Did you have anything before bed, as you were only 5.2? I probably would if 5.2 at just under 4 hours post-injection, as novorapid can last 5 hours for me, so would have expected to fall maybe a further 1.5 mmol/l by midnight (on your timings above).




Thank you! Yes I had a sandwich (2 x rnds) plus a biscuit. 
The bread I'm now having but just at suppertime is the 50/50 which the dietician suggested when I saw her the other day. She said it raises levels more slowly and then drops them more slowly. On the packet it says 16.5g per slice. So I would have had about 43g incl the biscuit - hope I've got my calculations  right  .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> Thank you! Yes I had a sandwich (2 x rnds) plus a biscuit.
> The bread I'm now having but just at suppertime is the 50/50 which the dietician suggested when I saw her the other day. She said it raises levels more slowly and then drops them more slowly. On the packet it says 16.5g per slice. So I would have had about 43g incl the biscuit - hope I've got my calculations  right  .



That is quite a lot of carbs, and considering that you dropped into the 2s by the morning it does suggest your plan of reducing lantus by another 4 units is a good one


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Nov 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That is quite a lot of carbs, and considering that you dropped into the 2s by the morning it does suggest your plan of reducing lantus by another 4 units is a good one




Be careful, I'm catching you up .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> Be careful, I'm catching you up .



Certainly looks that way!


----------



## HelenM (Nov 30, 2012)

You learn something new every day. I'd never heard of a potato scallop (had heard of scalloped potatoes but that's different)
Wiki  tells me


> Potato scallops originate from northern England and are common in fish and chip shops there. This variant is normally a thick slice of potato, dipped in batter and fried, with no additional flavouring added except salt and vinegar


were they right?


----------



## FM001 (Nov 30, 2012)

HelenM said:


> were they right?




Spot on, my dad would make scallops for us kids when we were little, they are very nice but can become sickly after a while.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2012)

HelenM said:


> You learn something new every day. I'd never heard of a potato scallop (had heard of scalloped potatoes but that's different)
> Wiki  tells me
> 
> were they right?



Yes they were. I grew up thinking scallops were battered potato slices and became very confused in later life at all these recipes that were using 'scallops' and trying to make out they were shellfish!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2012)

You may note I call them scollops.  That's what they're called in the Black Country; ergo, it IS.  LOL

A scallop is what your mother crochets onto the edges of a baby's shawl, or round the bottom of your new angora bolero to wear with your best summer dress on Sundays.


----------

